# Lost a Legend and a Good Man: Captain Joe Gonzalez



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Captain Joe Gonzalez (Funny Bone Charters) left us yesterday afternoon. Joe had 30+ years of guiding here in SE Florida, specializing in light tackle and fly fishing in Biscayne Bay. He was passionate about protecting the waters of Florida's coast and estuaries and very active with the bonefish tagging program at the UM Tarpon and Bonefish Research Program. He was such a good man and one of the nicest guys in the business. One of the funniest guides I've ever fished with. I caught my PB bonefish with Joe back in 2017. After landing the fish, taking a couple of hero shots, and carefully releasing it, Joe said "Dave, am I yelling at you too much? I'm not yelling AT you, I'm yelling FOR YOU!". He then beckoned me to give him a hug! During a short lunch break that day, our conversation turned to God, and Joe told me that while he did not attend church regularly, he did pray regularly and he and his wife enjoyed worship music. After our trip, I sent Joe a matted photo of my bonefish and a 100+ song worship mix to say "thanks". Joe called me shortly after receipt to tell me how much he appreciated it and how much he and his wife Angie were enjoying the worship music. I know that he was in God's presence immediately upon death. God's peace to Joe and his family.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I didn't know him but knew the name. I can only guess he enjoyed many rewarding days given how he chose to spend his time fishing, guiding, teaching, and with BTT.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

R.I.P. Joe!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

RIP Joe


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

This is a great loss, he and I were just on the phone yappin a week ago,.............some times life doesnt make sense.


----------



## thirdcoastangler (11 mo ago)

Prayers for the the family, may the lord grant them strength in their time of grief


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Sad news…thoughts and prayers for those he left behind. Reminds me that every day and every trip and every memory shared with family and fishing buddies is irreplaceable.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I only met Joe once and he and I talked like we knew each other. I'm sad that I missed my chance to fish with him.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

RIP Captain.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry to see this. Was going to book a trip, if available. Have watched 2 or 3 episodes of he and George fishing. Comes across as a great person and fisherman.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

My son used to tie fly's for Joe at times. Super nice guy. He always told my son to tell me he said hello when he picked up his fly's. I believe his nephew bought my old Super Skiff. RIP Joe Gonzalez.


----------



## Poonhunter (Dec 24, 2017)

DBStoots said:


> Captain Joe Gonzalez (Funny Bone Charters) left us yesterday afternoon. Joe had 30+ years of guiding here in SE Florida, specializing in light tackle and fly fishing in Biscayne Bay. He was passionate about protecting the waters of Florida's coast and estuaries and very active with the bonefish tagging program at the UM Tarpon and Bonefish Research Program. He was such a good man and one of the nicest guys in the business. One of the funniest guides I've ever fished with. I caught my PB bonefish with Joe back in 2017. After landing the fish, taking a couple of hero shots, and carefully releasing it, Joe said "Dave, am I yelling at you too much? I'm not yelling AT you, I'm yelling FOR YOU!". He then beckoned me to give him a hug! During a short lunch break that day, our conversation turned to God, and Joe told me that while he did not attend church regularly, he did pray regularly and he and his wife enjoyed worship music. After our trip, I sent Joe a matted photo of my bonefish and a 100+ song worship mix to say "thanks". Joe called me shortly after receipt to tell me how much he appreciated it and how much he and his wife Angie were enjoying the worship music. I know that he was in God's presence immediately upon death. God's peace to Joe and his family.


OMG!! I saw Joe on Friday morning leaving the ramp at Crandon. He was the nicest kindest person...a real gentlemen! I fished with a number of times and again in the fall. He had incredible enthusiasm and worked very hard to get you on fish. He would get even more excited in a good way, than me his client, when he spotted a permit or a bonefish. He was a credit to the sport, and more than that he was a role model of kindness!! I would see him also at times around Flamingo fishing with his son, and he stopped to take a pictures of me on my Waterman. He then sent the pictures to me. He will be greatly missed by his family, friends and all who met him . We have all suffered the loss of a great guy!! May Joe rest in peace, and may his memory be a blessing!! May The Creator bring comfort to his family and loved ones.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

RIP, a Biscayne Bay Icon for sure.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Damn, my condolences to his friends and family. I only spoke to Joe once and it was to book a charter. He wasn't able to accommodate my date, but we had a great conversation that left me wanting to try and book him again in the future. Wish I had the chance. RIP.


----------



## David Famulari (10 mo ago)

I have known Angie and Joe for over 25 tears and worked with Angie for many years. Joe was such a nice man and good Captain. My thoughts and prayers are with his family. As he sails in the eternal sea may the winds be light, the seas calm and the sun be bright.

DAVID AND NANCY FAMULARI


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

Condolences to the family Gonzalez through these hard times . I never personally knew Captain Joe , I always saw him over the last 4-5 years as I kayak Crandon. One day ,few years back ,I returned to the dock with a kayak filled with water. I was struggling to put it on the top of my suv , this Particular time I was really struggling. I heard “got ya buddy” and captain Joe Gonzalez literally stopped what he was doing in his skiff ,got out, and gave me a hand. We talked some baby tarpon, and he was off to go fish. That is the only person in my history of kayaking there to ever spring into action without hesitation. Thank you Joe Gonzalez.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

This memorial press release from Bonefish & Tarpon Trust was in this morning's Fishing Wire to showcase Capt. Gonzalez's many contributions to the sport:

Bonefish & Tarpon Trust (BTT) are deeply saddened by the loss of renowned guide, Captain Joe Gonzalez, a pillar of South Florida’s tight-knit fishing community and a mentor and friend to many. A Florida native, Joe began fishing his home waters at a young age, exploring the Florida Keys and the Bahamas during his summer breaks. He went to guide professionally for more than 30 years in the Florida Keys, Everglades National Park, and Biscayne Bay, where he gained acclaim for his ability to put clients on large bonefish and permit. Known for his friendly demeanor, sense of humor, and fishing prowess, Joe had a positive impact on every angler fortunate enough to share a day with him on his skiff. Over the past days, tributes from fellow guides and clients across the country have poured in.

A master of his craft and consummate teacher, Joe shared his fishing knowledge as a regular seminar presenter and taught in a variety of venues including the IGFA and Saltwater Sportman’s Seminar Series. He made numerous television appearances, starring on Flats Class TV with CA Richardson, Bass2Bills with Peter Miller, Guiding Flow with Benny Blanco, and Sportsman’s Adventures with Rick Murphy, among many others. In 2014, Joe was honored with the Jose Wejebe Professional Guide Award.

Joe was a steward of the waters he fished and committed to conserving the flats fishery. He tagged over 1,300 bonefish, more than any other guide on record, and was instrumental in the success of BTT’s Project Permit, tagging more than 130 fish. He was also a vocal advocate for protecting and conserving Biscayne Bay for future generations of guides and anglers. Joe was a regular participant in BTT’s International Science Symposium, where he served on the Bonefish Panel alongside fellow guides, anglers, and scientists. We’re grateful to Joe for his many contributions to flats fishery conservation, and for the mentorship he provided to many anglers and guides throughout the course of his storied career.

Captain Joe Gonzalez will be sorely missed throughout South Florida and the larger sport fishing community. We extend our deepest condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

A memorial flotilla is being planned for Sunday April 3 at 10:00 a.m. on Biscayne Bay. Most likely, it will go from Crandon Park Marina out to "JoJo's Flat" (Soldier Key #1) but not positive yet. There is also a "Go Fund Me" account set up to honor Joe and provide assistance for his family at this time. 

Fund Raiser for Angie Gonzalez: Captain Joe Gonzalez Memorial


----------



## Crc (May 14, 2018)

Joe, was the best, fished with him exclusively from late 90s through around '18. The easiest best person to spend the day with--we racked up some serious numbers of bones back then, double digit days, fished in wind, sun, rain, you name it. Tremendous memories with Joe, fish on the west side didnt stand a chance. We checked in together now and then. My thoughts and prayers go out to Joe's family. I will be missing Joe as I know everyone that spent anytime with him will.


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> Captain Joe Gonzalez (Funny Bone Charters) left us yesterday afternoon. Joe had 30+ years of guiding here in SE Florida, specializing in light tackle and fly fishing in Biscayne Bay. He was passionate about protecting the waters of Florida's coast and estuaries and very active with the bonefish tagging program at the UM Tarpon and Bonefish Research Program. He was such a good man and one of the nicest guys in the business. One of the funniest guides I've ever fished with. I caught my PB bonefish with Joe back in 2017. After landing the fish, taking a couple of hero shots, and carefully releasing it, Joe said "Dave, am I yelling at you too much? I'm not yelling AT you, I'm yelling FOR YOU!". He then beckoned me to give him a hug! During a short lunch break that day, our conversation turned to God, and Joe told me that while he did not attend church regularly, he did pray regularly and he and his wife enjoyed worship music. After our trip, I sent Joe a matted photo of my bonefish and a 100+ song worship mix to say "thanks". Joe called me shortly after receipt to tell me how much he appreciated it and how much he and his wife Angie were enjoying the worship music. I know that he was in God's presence immediately upon death. God's peace to Joe and his family.


You and I took a fly casting lesson with Joe a few years ago. This is such a shock and truly a loss to Biscayne Bay. Joe always championed the Bay and was always there to help someone learn


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Anybody know what happened? He wasn't exactly geriatric. Never spoke with him but he seemed like a good dude.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

LastCast said:


> You and I took a fly casting lesson with Joe a few years ago. This is such a shock and truly a loss to Biscayne Bay. Joe always championed the Bay and was always there to help someone learn


I remember like it was yesterday--hard to believe it's been 6 years and so hard to believe that Joe is gone. RIP Joe.


----------

